# Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads*

If there's going to be a noise requirement added to production electric veh=
icles, by all means, let's make it a joke. Having this requirement (noise, =
not joke) removes yet another level of responsibility from the driver to be=
in proper control of the motor vehicle. More than 30 years ago, we were ta=
ught that the operator is responsible for the safety of pedestrians, cyclis=
ts and other road users, without exception. Certainly today's driver has li=
ttle thought of that concept. Cell phones, texting, mobile offices, laptop =
mounts, etc., are all good indications of this.

I work in my garage and occasionally at the edge of the garage and driveway=
. Not too long ago, I had my back to this area and when I turned around, my=
wife's Rav4EV was THERE! As she is a responsible driver, she stopped well =
clear of me. There was very little ambient noise to mask the approach of th=
e EV, but the key point is it's not my concern as a pedestrian, it's the dr=
iver's responsibility.

BMW motorcycles are almost quieter than our EVs, yet there's no legislation=
in the works to make them have pizza sounds, is there?

We don't need more noise in this world!
------------------------------


Beginning of Original Message: 10
Date: Fri, 20 Apr 2012 02:46:27 -0700 (PDT)
From: brucedp5 <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by
Domino's as ads

It?s not 100% clear that this is not a joke

http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679716/dominos-takes-electric-vehicle-sound-eff=
ects-to-their-hilarious-conclusion
[video] Domino?s Takes Electric Vehicle Sound Effects To Their =

Hilarious Conclusion by Morgan Clendaniel

Why have engines be silent when you can have them play the most =

ridiculous soundtrack ever?

[video =

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Dn17B_uFF4cA
Domino's Pizza Safe Sound - Menselijk motorgeluid voor elektrische scooter
Apr 16, 2012 by DominosPizzaNL
To improve road safety Domino's Pizza the Netherlands introduces a =

human engine sound on their silent electrical scooters.
Om de verkeersveiligheid van de stille elektrische scooters te =

verbeteren introduceert Domino's Pizza Nederland een alternatief =

motorgeluid.
]

Electric cars are gloriously silent, which means the noise from =

traffic is almost entirely eliminated. Instead of the noise of =

combustion engines, we get just the sound of sleek machines zipping =

around our roads. And also the sound of the screams of pedestrians =

who, expecting some auditory clues as to when cars are approaching, =

wander into the street and get hit. In response, the government is =

working to require electric cars to make some sort of noise.

In the Netherlands, the local Domino?s Pizza has added noises to its =

electric delivery scooters which consist of a human being making =

engine noises and occasionally yelling "Domino?s!" and "Pizza!" To be =

fair, it?s not 100% clear that this is not a joke, but even if it is, =

it exposes a horrifying aspect of the future of electric cars that =

goes mostly unremarked upon: A world in which we entrust our urban =

soundscape to the whims of large corporations bent on advertising.

Imagine if your Volt exclaimed "Buy a Volt!" as it sped past a =

dilapidated gas station. What if every delivery story loudly =

proclaimed the contents and quality of its goods as it approached =

your house? It could be a dystopian future beyond our wildest =

nightmares.

Before you dismiss this, keep in mind that carmakers have already =

stumbled rather badly at their attempts to come up with appropriate =

warning car noises. Over the summer, Ford tried out a variety of =

sounds for the electric Ford Focus, including our favorite, "The =

Transporter"

[video =

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DqOEuCJfsS8k
by Ford on May 31, 2011
Learn more about the 2012 Focus Electric: =

http://www.ford.com/electric/focuselectric/2012/ =

Ford wants your feedback on the way its electric vehicles sound. =

Which word would you use to describe this version?
*These example sounds are not necessarily correct for the vehicle's =

speed as shown in the video. Please focus on the sound character, =

rather than on the sound volume or imagined "speed".
] [? 2012 Mansueto Ventures]

End of Original Message: 10
__________________________________________________
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120420/ae0df66d=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads*

I can see a noise generator being useful for blind pedestrians, but that's =
a pretty specific and relatively small subset of people. And again, you're =
right, it's the driver's responsibility to be paying attention first and fo=
remost.

Noise is a kind of pollution too. Requiring EVs to make noise seems to defe=
at one of the ways that EVs can make cities more pleasant by making them mu=
ch less noisy. =



________________________________
From: fred <[email protected]>
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]> =

Sent: Friday, April 20, 2012 9:57 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as=
ads

If there's going to be a noise requirement added to production electric veh=
icles, by all means, let's make it a joke. Having this requirement (noise, =
not joke) removes yet another level of responsibility from the driver to be=
in proper control of the motor vehicle. More than 30 years ago, we were ta=
ught that the operator is responsible for the safety of pedestrians, cyclis=
ts and other road users, without exception. Certainly today's driver has li=
ttle thought of that concept. Cell phones, texting, mobile offices, laptop =
mounts, etc., are all good indications of this.

I work in my garage and occasionally at the edge of the garage and driveway=
. Not too long ago, I had my back to this area and when I turned around, my=
wife's Rav4EV was THERE! As she is a responsible driver, she stopped well =
clear of me. There was very little ambient noise to mask the approach of th=
e EV, but the key point is it's not my concern as a pedestrian, it's the dr=
iver's responsibility.

BMW motorcycles are almost quieter than our EVs, yet there's no legislation=
in the works to make them have pizza sounds, is there?

We don't need more noise in this world!
------------------------------


Beginning of Original Message: 10
Date: Fri, 20 Apr 2012 02:46:27 -0700 (PDT)
From: brucedp5 <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by
Domino's as ads

It?s not 100% clear that this is not a joke

http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679716/dominos-takes-electric-vehicle-sound-eff=
ects-to-their-hilarious-conclusion
[video] Domino?s Takes Electric Vehicle Sound Effects To Their =

Hilarious Conclusion by Morgan Clendaniel

Why have engines be silent when you can have them play the most =

ridiculous soundtrack ever?

[video =

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Dn17B_uFF4cA
Domino's Pizza Safe Sound - Menselijk motorgeluid voor elektrische scooter
Apr 16, 2012 by DominosPizzaNL
To improve road safety Domino's Pizza the Netherlands introduces a =

human engine sound on their silent electrical scooters.
Om de verkeersveiligheid van de stille elektrische scooters te =

verbeteren introduceert Domino's Pizza Nederland een alternatief =

motorgeluid.
]

Electric cars are gloriously silent, which means the noise from =

traffic is almost entirely eliminated. Instead of the noise of =

combustion engines, we get just the sound of sleek machines zipping =

around our roads. And also the sound of the screams of pedestrians =

who, expecting some auditory clues as to when cars are approaching, =

wander into the street and get hit. In response, the government is =

working to require electric cars to make some sort of noise.

In the Netherlands, the local Domino?s Pizza has added noises to its =

electric delivery scooters which consist of a human being making =

engine noises and occasionally yelling "Domino?s!" and "Pizza!" To be =

fair, it?s not 100% clear that this is not a joke, but even if it is, =

it exposes a horrifying aspect of the future of electric cars that =

goes mostly unremarked upon: A world in which we entrust our urban =

soundscape to the whims of large corporations bent on advertising.

Imagine if your Volt exclaimed "Buy a Volt!" as it sped past a =

dilapidated gas station. What if every delivery story loudly =

proclaimed the contents and quality of its goods as it approached =

your house? It could be a dystopian future beyond our wildest =

nightmares.

Before you dismiss this, keep in mind that carmakers have already =

stumbled rather badly at their attempts to come up with appropriate =

warning car noises. Over the summer, Ford tried out a variety of =

sounds for the electric Ford Focus, including our favorite, "The =

Transporter"

[video =

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DqOEuCJfsS8k
by Ford on May 31, 2011
Learn more about the 2012 Focus Electric: =

http://www.ford.com/electric/focuselectric/2012/ =

Ford wants your feedback on the way its electric vehicles sound. =

Which word would you use to describe this version?
*These example sounds are not necessarily correct for the vehicle's =

speed as shown in the video. Please focus on the sound character, =

rather than on the sound volume or imagined "speed".
] [? 2012 Mansueto Ventures]

End of Original Message: 10
__________________________________________________
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120420/ae0df66d=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120420/0e106f3b=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads*

I grew up around a couple of blind people, and went to college with a blind
classmate (who climbed Mount Rainier). It should be noted that hearing is
the primary sense that takes over for the loss of sight.
Tire noise is often louder than most new cars on today's market (ICE's
included). A couple of weeks ago, I saw an elderly man backing his Cadillac
out of a parking spot at the grocery store, where he hit a shopping cart
being pushed by an elderly woman. She didn't hear his car, and he didn't
see her in his mirror. So, the question is, who was at fault? The man, the
woman, or General Motors? I suspect that there will be lawsuits filed
eventually that will result in back up alarms being placed in all vehicles
ICE or otherwise.
Of course since most politicians won't admit to their own blindness, they
will not see the obvious blind spot in the road noise theory, or they may
rule that all vehicles must make a sound that is loud enough to be heard by
the hearing impaired, since that is the next obvious public impediment
(baby boomers who work industrial or construction jobs & X Gens who blast
their personal music devices).
If you walk along country roads, you will note that you can hear the tire
noise of almost any vehicle long before you see it coming.
Just my 2 watts worth,

Tom



> Jay Robison <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I can see a noise generator being useful for blind pedestrians, but that's
> > a pretty specific and relatively small subset of people. And again, you're
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads*

fred ungewitter wrote
> 
> ...There was very little ambient noise to mask the approach of the EV, but
> the key point is it's not my concern as a pedestrian, it's the driver's
> responsibility.
> 

You really think that it's no concern of yours to determine if a car might
be approaching when you are in the vicinity of a road?

Seems to me that drivers and pedestrians, both, ought to be aware of their
surroundings...


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-Redonkulous-EV-sound-requirement-spoofed-by-Domino-s-as-ads-tp4574247p4574815.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's as ads*

Obviously the shopping cart needs a noisemaker ....


> "Thos True" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I grew up around a couple of blind people, and went to college with a blind
> > classmate (who climbed Mount Rainier). It should be noted that hearing is
> ...


----------

